# isc-dhcpd service start issue



## hrsahu (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi All,
I am not able to start isc-dhcpd. I did this in rc.conf

```
dhcpd_enable="YES" # dhcpd enabled?
dhcpd_flags="-q" # command option(s)
dhcpd_conf="/usr/local/etc/jerusalem.dhcpd.conf" # configuration file
dhcpd_ifaces="em1" # ethernet interface(s)
dhcpd_withumask="022"
```

And after this I tried `# service isc-dhcpd start`

Response is  -

```
Starting dhcpd.
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/isc-dhcpd: WARNING: failed to start dhcpd
```

Please provide me a solution on this.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2015)

Look in /var/log/messages for clues. Most likely cause is an error in your configuration.


----------



## hrsahu (Apr 30, 2015)

As per /var/log/messages:

```
No subnet declaration for rl0( no ipv4 address).
Ignoring requests on rl0. if this is not what you want,
please write a subnet declaration in your dchpd.conf file
for the network segment to which interface rl0 is attached
```


```
#
#Sample configuration file for ISC dhcpd
#
#
option domain-name “example.org”;
option domain-name-servers ns1.example.org, ns2.example.org;

default-lease-time 600;
max-lease-time 7200;

subnet 192.168.11.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
  range 192.168.11.10 192.168.11.15;
  option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;
  option broadcast-address 192.168.11.255;
  option routers 192.168.11.1;
}
```

Could you please tell me if I am missing anything here?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 30, 2015)

```
dhcpd_ifaces="em1" # ethernet interface(s)
```
Are you sure that's the correct interface?


----------

